
Facebook Photos Used to Nail Bail Violator in DUI Case - timr
http://mashable.com/2009/06/05/facebook-dui/
======
jrockway
Interesting. I wonder if it would be possible to create a photo-sharing site
where it was guaranteed that only your friends could see your photos. I am
thinking this is possible via the TPM.

Perhaps I will investigate this this weekend.

(No, I don't think it's OK that she killed someone while driving drunk. But I
also don't think it's OK for the government to use our social nature against
us in court. Even murderers should be able to have friends.)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Doesn't Flickr already allow you to limit who can view photos? Come to think
of it, Facebook does too.

I don't think it's too much to ask people that commit crimes to at least not
litter the neighborhood with flyers.

